
Secure ShellFish – SSH and SFTP Storage for iOS - tambourine_man
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/secure-shellfish/id1336634154?ls=1
======
cbsks
“The app contains no crash reporting or analytics frameworks with the
exception of the beta version that uses HockeyApp for crash reporting.”
[https://secureshellfish.app/privacy.html](https://secureshellfish.app/privacy.html)

More apps need to have a policy like this!

~~~
basdp
I need proof first. Seen too many apps call home that say they don’t.

~~~
palmin
I'm the developer of Secure ShellFish.

You could use something like Charles for iOS to see that it doesn't connect to
anything except the servers you configure.

~~~
meritt
That's not perfect btw, many apps today are using websockets (e.g.
[https://github.com/daltoniam/Starscream](https://github.com/daltoniam/Starscream))
to connect upstream and they bypass iOS/Android proxy settings entirely with
no way for http based mitms to see that traffic.

Gotta fall back to wireshark for 100%.

------
hprotagonist
notably, this is the developer behind Working Copy
([https://workingcopyapp.com/](https://workingcopyapp.com/)), which Does Not
Suck (tm).

~~~
jchw
Big fan of Working Copy. Seeing that in the portfolio made this an easy app to
install, for me.

~~~
hprotagonist
yeah. i was dubious and then i saw the name and felt reassured. Already bought
the onetime IaP

------
dewey
MacStories also has a nice review: [https://www.macstories.net/reviews/secure-
shellfish-review-a...](https://www.macstories.net/reviews/secure-shellfish-
review-adding-your-mac-or-another-ssh-or-sftp-server-to-apples-files-app/)

------
lkurusa
Just yesterday I was designing something on my iPad Pro and had to save it to
Local Storage (which is another great app, btw) only to use Blink to scp it
over. SCP in the end didn't work (in Blink) with key authentication, so I had
to resort to [https://transfer.sh/](https://transfer.sh/)

Complex, and this might make it a lot simpler. Thanks!

------
astazangasta
While i use SFTP a lot using sshfs, it is a terrible storage solution in
general. If you don't know, SSH does its own flow control on top of TCP (that
is, you have TCP flow control outside the SSH sleeve and SSH flow control
inside it). The result is SFTP often bogs down and has dismal transfer rates.
You can do much better using e.g. WebDAV and dav2fs, which lets you use https
to authenticate and transfer.

~~~
pnutjam
suggest an app. My daughter has an iphone and my kids use ipads for school. My
biggest problem is their inability to backup to my linux server, or grab stuff
easily off my samba share folder.

~~~
obenn
I'd suggest waiting until iOS 13 for native SMB support.

~~~
tambourine_man
This is going to be huge. And amazing that it took so long

------
ulzeraj
It would be cool if it could import keys from clipboard. I’ve tried to export
my existing keys from Shelly and found out that I’ll have to write them to an
iCloud file before importing them.

But overall this is great. I’m already a happy working copy customer.

~~~
ulzeraj
Oh wait my bad aparently it does. I’ve exported a key without password to
clipboard in my iPad and the button text changed from “import from clipboard”.
I think I’ve accidentally exported the pubkey instead. My bad.

------
throwanem
I might be able to get rid of Dropbox with this...

~~~
goerz
I did! I'm using ResilioSync to synchronize across devices, including a cheap
Hetzner server with a 6TB harddrive, and then use Secure ShellFish to access
that server from iOS devices (while ResilioSync does have an iOS app, that one
is too buggy to be useable)

~~~
matrixagent
How much is the 6TB Hetzner machine?

~~~
goerz
about $25 per month, depending on the current EUR/USD conversion rate. It's a
machine from their "server auction"
([https://www.hetzner.com/sb](https://www.hetzner.com/sb))

------
jiveturkey
FYI can't be found via search on ios app store app, even though the name is
unique. instead, navigate to it via browser. I guess b/c it was released just
today?

I've been wishing for a long time that Auristor (AFS) on ios would work with
the Files app, but sadly it doesn't. Making it less than useful.

For personal-only use, this is far easier anyway.

~~~
layoutIfNeeded
In my experience it can take 1-2 days for the AppStore to index a newly
released app.

~~~
glhaynes
Which seems crazy. But, yeah.

Also can do a search for "Working Copy", tap that app, then tap the button to
show more from the same developer.

------
wyldfire
Hmm. The lack of any kind of user-accessible local filesystem is one thing
that makes me not prefer iOS.

But it's a real puzzler: is this really a brand new implementation of the ssh
protocol? I know I'd feel a LOT better knowing that it used OpenSSH.

~~~
frou_dh
According to the About screen in the app, it uses libssh2.

~~~
tgragnato
Is that the reason for supporting only rsa keys?

~~~
palmin
ShellFish developer here. Recently libssh2 1.9 was released with support for
modern ssh key types, but I need to do some extra work to calculate public key
from private keys that depend on each key type.

I just really wanted to release a first version and more key types will be
coming soon.

~~~
jjjbokma
Thanks, I am looking forward to ed25519 support as RSA and DSA are considered
too weak [1], [2].

[1] [https://blog.g3rt.nl/upgrade-your-ssh-
keys.html](https://blog.g3rt.nl/upgrade-your-ssh-keys.html)

[2] [https://latacora.micro.blog/the-default-
openssh/](https://latacora.micro.blog/the-default-openssh/)

------
netfl0
Does this integrate with the native cloud file manager for iOS?

~~~
tedmiston
If you're asking whether the server directories appear in the Files app, then
yes, they do.

More info - [https://secureshellfish.app/](https://secureshellfish.app/)

------
fmajid
Well, Panic’s Transmit is EOL, it’s good to have replacements, although this
does not do S3 (yet).

